# Frage zu Tabellenbreite



## Kai-Behncke (31. Mai 2005)

Hallo liebe Leute, 
Ich möchte gerne eine Tabellenbreite festlegen, welche absolut und unveränderlich ist.

Ich habe nun folgendes:
<table border="1" cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0" bgcolor="#7CAA82" width="*100px*"><tr>
<td align="left">Diesisteinganzlangeswortundlängerals100px
Kurzeswort
etc.
</td></tr></table>

Das Problem: Wenn ich nun ein relativ langes Wort in der Tabelle stehen habe (z.B. "
Diesisteinganzlangeswortundlängerals100px"), dann wird die Tabellenbreite von 100 px einfach überschritten.
Gibt es eine Möglichkeit dieses automatisch zu verhindern, also ohne dass man das Wort mittels "<br>" oder "<wbr>" trennt, also so, dass die Tabelle unweigerlich nur 100px breit ist und die langen Wörter nicht die Tabellenbreite verändern können?
Vielen Dank im Voraus....


----------



## AKrebs70 (31. Mai 2005)

Hi Kai!

Da wirst Du wohl oder Übel einen Umbruch selber einfügen müssen.

Etwas anderes ist mir da nicht bekannt.



Gruß Axel


----------



## Kai-Behncke (1. Juni 2005)

Ja, Du hast recht. Hab noch mal diverse Dinge ausprobiert und ´n Haufen Bücher gewälzt.
Die einzige Lösung ist es, Umbrüche selber einzufügen.
Vielen Dank nochmals.


----------



## Tucker (29. Juni 2005)

Ich habe auch ein Problem mit meiner Tabellenbreite. Ich habe eine Breite von 110 festgelegt. Trotzdem wird diese Breite unterboten und die Spalte schmaler, wenn der Inhalt nicht über 110 Pixel lang ist. 

Das ganze ist unter http://www.haba-maniacs.de/ssv//index.php zu sehen. Die linke Navigationsleiste, dessen Textfelder alle gleich groß sein sollten, werden unterschielich groß angezeigt. Dadurch geht das Design kaputt und solche Ecken entstehen.
Dies passiert allerdings auch nur im IE, bei NS funktioniert es super.

Bitte helft mir!


----------



## Maik (30. Juni 2005)

Kai-Behncke hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Ich habe nun folgendes:
> <table border="1" cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0" bgcolor="#7CAA82" width="*100px*"><tr>
> <td align="left">Diesisteinganzlangeswortundlängerals100px
> Kurzeswort
> ...


Einheiten (wie z.B. px) sind im width-, height- Attribut nicht zulässig.


```
<table border="1" cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0" bgcolor="#7CAA82" width="100">
```



			
				Kai-Behncke hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Ja, Du hast recht. Hab noch mal diverse Dinge ausprobiert und ´n Haufen Bücher gewälzt.
> Die einzige Lösung ist es, Umbrüche selber einzufügen.
> Vielen Dank nochmals.


>>> Bitte markiere deine beantworteten Fragen als "Erledigt"! 

Thanx ;-]


----------



## Tucker (30. Juni 2005)

Das Problem ist gelöst. Danke. 

Nun kommt aber gleich das nächste Problem. Ich habe eine Spalte, die auf 44 Pixel Höhe festgelegt ist. Wenn ich mir nun dort per PHP eine Überschrift reingeneriere, wird die Spalte höher, obwohl die Höhe der Überschrift in einer css auf 38 festgelegt ist.

Kann mir da jemand helfen?


----------

